

Serial Entrepreneurship: Learning by Doing? Evidence from NBER - hgh
http://www.nber.org/papers/w20312

======
hgh
Ungated version: [https://editorialexpress.com/cgi-
bin/conference/download.cgi...](https://editorialexpress.com/cgi-
bin/conference/download.cgi?db_name=IIOC2014&paper_id=417).

Evidence points to keep at it

